# The Lamentation of Lolth - OoC IV



## Majin (Jul 8, 2004)

New OOC Thread.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> New OOC Thread.



Wow you guys are really rocking along. 

Majin, if you need a collection of your old links please let me know.


----------



## Majin (Jul 8, 2004)

Heeey Bro, good to see ya.  Actually in the Records of Exalted Deeds and Vile Darkness I have a post on the 2nd page with links to them all. If my players need them they are always available there. Thanks for thinkin' of us tho!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> Thanks for thinkin' of us tho!




Your welcome.   I'll let you guys get back to your gaming.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 8, 2004)

4th chapter. That's the longuest D&D game I have been in. Pretty fun. Only some M&M game have been longer.

Good job Majin and to all players too.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 8, 2004)

Yes, this is much fun!


----------



## kirinke (Jul 8, 2004)

Teleri still lives! whoot! with no idea of what she wants to be when she grows up too  Let the game continue


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 9, 2004)

It's longsword season!
Be wary wary quiet...


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 10, 2004)

Just talking aloud here.
With due pestering from our caring DM (who agreed that a plain ole' Fighter was boring) I've decided to prestige class Calenthang into the Dark Hunter.
It's a neato Underdark-denizen slayer class (whose accompanying picture of a female dwarf dressed in Valkyrie garb doesn't do it justice) that will come in handy, considering our campaign, and it fits him well enough.
I'll be multi-classing for a level of Ranger to pick up Favored Enemy: Drow and the PrC prerequisite Track.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 10, 2004)

I really have no idea on where to take Teleri or what paths she may take in the future. Does anyone have any idea of what sort of prestiege class she might be able to take?


----------



## Majin (Jul 14, 2004)

_In response to Teleri's OoC in IC_

Ah Erik's grandma, the poor lady. I know the swearing filter is on top of things, but I was under the impression that in PbP games the maturity level is set by the DM and his/her players. I believe this is so, and think this is a good oppurtunity to address the idea of "mature content" in my games. I would like to inform all of you if you did not already know, that I'm very lenient with those types of subjects. If it's alright with everyone else and no one feels uncomfortable, I'd like to adopt an "anything goes" sort of environment when it comes to your characters development. (I certainly plan on it for when we start interacting with the Drow. *maniacal laugh*)  As I wouldn't be opposed to throwing in Book of Vile Darkness content in the future you could use that for a guideline if you wish. 

Maybe a disclaimer in the title of our IC threads in the future would be in order then? If a mod reads this and deems it necessary if we proceed that way then just say the word.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 14, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> As I wouldn't be opposed to throwing in Book of Vile Darkness content in the future you could use that for a guideline if you wish.



So, how about going in the other direction?  There are some feats, PrCs and spells in both the Book of Exalted Deeds and the Complete Divine that look quite interesting to Andreas 

As for the maturity level, I'm happy with whatever anyone else wants to do.  If we stray into anything over PG-13 territory, then you probably want to add a [Mature] tag to the thread title, going by previous games I've seen.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 14, 2004)

For now, i'm going to keep teleri's mouth to the inventive but clean lines (elf-priestess' aren't supposed to really curse, unless they have to you know  )and i have to get Exalted and vile darkness too. Darn it. Complete elf is on my object list 2. all i have for elves is the 2e version. But.... I have the Draconomicon. ^)^

and from the drow comment i think our intrepeid dm is planning on spending some feats in DM rat-bastardness. ^_^ and teleri already has a complex with snakes....


----------



## Majin (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks Jarval, I'll keep that in mind for the moment we cross that threshold. As for things from the Book of Exalted Deeds or Complete Divine I have no immediate objection. If you have something in mind e-mail me with what it is. (and what it does; as of late I've been neglecting buying new D&D books in favor of other things) Anyway, we'll talk about it and I'll see if I can accomodate you. That goes for everyone else as well.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 14, 2004)

I've encountered some pretty brutal, graphic stuff on this website, most notably in Nemmerle's fine story hour.  I can't imagine anything that would happen in this thread would offend me, and I'd be happy to play in a 'mature' enviroment.  I'll be the first to speak up if I think we're crossing any lines of appropriateness.


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 14, 2004)

All,

I'm back from an emergency vacation, Majin I sent you the full set off list, and want to apologize for the absence, I will try to get caught up now and get back in the swing of things, as it seems there has been some pretty big things since I had to leave.

I'm sorry once more all..


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 14, 2004)

WOW!!!

Okay, I have a few favors to ask, but as I know that we are currently in combat, I doubt that it can be done, but I would feel horrible if I didn't ask.

Since Ayden has a wand of CLW, he would have used it on the group as soon as the battle with the Shambling Mound was over. Would it be possible to retro that little aspect of things so that Calenthang and Chasity is not entering the combat wounded? I totally understand if the answer is no, but I hate for the others to get penalized since I wasn't there to make sure it happened.

I have no problem with healing Chasity from her bite this round as my action since it has been written, as it would totally be in char with how Ayden would have acted in the first place.

As far as the battle with the Shambling mound, great job guys taking it down, and it does seem our newest member is turning up items left and right. Welcome aboard amigo..

H...I hope you don't think that your portrayal of Calenthang has been boring, as I think you are doing a great job with the char. While the Dark Hunter PrC will certainly give him a new spin, I hope that the darker Calenthang will still enjoy his time with us...

K...There are several options out there for your priestess. Most of the Forgotten Realms gods have "Divine Champion/Seeker/etc" options that you can shoot for, and with your background, you could pull that off pretty easily I think. If you'd like, I can look into it more and get back with you about it.

J...Will try to get a move with Caleb out sometime today once I get caught up with everything.

More thoughts once Majin gets back to me on the heal retcon, as that is a pretty big thing as far as Ayden's future moves...


----------



## Dhes (Jul 14, 2004)

Welcom Back.... 



			
				Verbatim said:
			
		

> , and it does seem our newest member is turning up items left and right. Welcome aboard amigo..




Thank you thank you   Its all in a days work..


----------



## Majin (Jul 14, 2004)

Verbatim - Given the circumstances I think its in everyone's best interests if I allow it. According to your e-mail you've had a rough time the past week or so and were it not for that you would have been here for those decisions. Besides, you might be needing it here the most, where Tyrinth is concerned. Welcome back man.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 14, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> H...I hope you don't think that your portrayal of Calenthang has been boring, as I think you are doing a great job with the char. While the Dark Hunter PrC will certainly give him a new spin, I hope that the darker Calenthang will still enjoy his time with us...




Thanks.
He won't be PrCing for awhile and I figure we'll already be in the Underdark and staying there for a good long time anyway, so I think he'd feel right at home; as far as his class and adventuring goals are concerned...


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 15, 2004)

Verbatim, so glad you're back.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 15, 2004)

Welcome back Verb. Real life issues can reek sometimes. ^)^


----------



## Jarval (Jul 15, 2004)

Good to have you back Verbatim 




			
				Verbatim said:
			
		

> J...Will try to get a move with Caleb out sometime today once I get caught up with everything.



No worries.  There's no rush, and we're still missing Thomas Hobbes so I'm letting The Beast Within move fairly slowly until I hear from him.


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 16, 2004)

Majin...must know if Tyrinth will fall before the might of those with high Will saves...

Especially if Lady Chasity lays the _smite-down_ on her scaly hide...


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 20, 2004)

Damn...I hope I don't wind up drowning Andreas in the process of trying to save him....

I honestly think if it wasn't for the summoned animals, we would be in alot more of a stew than we are.

The bad thing is that pretty soon, they are going to disappear once the summons ends...

Man, I love this game...

On a different note, I will work on getting an updated treasure list up pretty soon for the group after we take down (hopefully) Tyrinth. I really feel bad for not thinking of Ayden giving someone the other enchanted short sword on my catch-up retro post. Sorry all...

Kirinke, if we make it through this fight, I promise to make sure that Ayden gets that blade to you...

Now, on with the show!


----------



## Majin (Jul 20, 2004)

The decision on how to actually break a _suggestion_ has plagued me the past few days. The write-up of the spell simply states it stays in affect 1 hour/per caster level or until the suggested action is completed. No retries on will savings throw mentioned. Either way when Tyrinth is taken care of I think I'll just have Andreas break out of the spell so you don't have to lug him up the well to an inn 

Also I don't think Kirinke will be needing that blade for long after this fights over. I think you know what I mean


----------



## kirinke (Jul 20, 2004)

Planning on something rat-bastardly?    Teleri is developing a fine  conplex about anything that uses domination. I figure she's going to react violently to any sign of such activity. And don't domination type spells have the 'evil' descriptor tag?


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 21, 2004)

I know I should have waited a little bit before posting that last move, but I was caught in the posting frenzy.

Rog on the short sword, so it looks like our good Mr Dhes will get it, if he wants it that is, as I know it is not his trusty rapier...

On the matter of the suggestion, man is that a potent spell. *makes mental note to get it as soon as I can, as I think that has charm written all over it*


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 21, 2004)

Great posting, all! I'm really impressed, and so glad I can be a part of this. Thanks for the fun times!


----------



## Jarval (Jul 21, 2004)

Majin said:
			
		

> ... As for things from the Book of Exalted Deeds or Complete Divine I have no immediate objection. If you have something in mind e-mail me with what it is. (and what it does; as of late I've been neglecting buying new D&D books in favor of other things) Anyway, we'll talk about it and I'll see if I can accomodate you. That goes for everyone else as well.



I've got a couple of things in mind   I'll e-mail you my plans once I get my account working again... 

Anyway, lots of fun to be had in the game.  Even being asleep is proving oddly entertaining


----------



## Majin (Jul 21, 2004)

Welllll ya know.. I try  Glad everyones still having a great time with this, and happy we can make being asleep entertaining for you.  I shall be getting out a post with the next round of combat in about an hour or two, so hang tight all!


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 21, 2004)

I need to notify that I'll be leaving on a rustic vacation later this week & expect to be off the internet for 10 days or so.  Perhaps someone will volunteer to NPC Drogo so Majin won't have to.  DMs have enough to do.  

Although if you get him killed, my new PC will come back as a Shugenja, and be gunning for you!  (Just kidding there.  What is a Shugenja anyway?  Sounds dangerous.)


----------



## Majin (Jul 21, 2004)

Better hope it's not for the rest of the party's sake if they get ya killed.


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 21, 2004)

Once again, it is Chasity with the big hit that sends our foes packing....I guess if Ayden ever does ask her out, he will make sure to keep his manners in place the entire night...

Great fight all, and as always, great writing from everyone.

Manz, if you'd like, I will NPC Drogo for you while you're gone, just leave me a few does and don'ts on him, and I will try to go from there. I promise not to write too many quarter page long posts with him like I do with Ayden..


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 21, 2004)

Treasure found up to death of Tyrinth...

I will mesh this with the master list I have at my house tonight, as well as updating the charges that Ayden has spent from the wand.

Did I miss anything?


*Dunstand:*
24 gps
46 sps
A gold hair comb set

*Bag of Holding:*
*cloak (radiates Abjuration magic)
Tyrinth's head (wrapped in Ayden's cloak)

*Calenthang:*
MW Longsword, that also gives +1 damage, made of vakar (elves take an additional 2d6 damage)


----------



## kirinke (Jul 21, 2004)

*Whips out her brand new Oriental Adventure's book and goes all researchy...

Basically, Shugenja are divine sorcerers who are the foundation of Rokugan's religion.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 22, 2004)

Thank you Verbatim.  I would love it if you would play Drogo.  At this point his only powerful spells are bull's strength, and CLW.  He'll have a go at the old sling or spear if need be.

As for dos and don'ts, I can't think of any.  I'm sure he'll do fine under your command.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 22, 2004)

If Ayden asks Chastity out, Chastity will probably look oddly at him, then agree and spend the whole time confused. No time for dating when paladin-y things need doing!


----------



## Dhes (Jul 22, 2004)

Tnx for the sword guys, but I want to go “Master thrower” in another lvl or 2.
I’ll be doing this after my character change, but I’m still waiting for a good sorry line to pup up so it will fit in. 

If no one wants the blade, maybe we should sell it and get some things that will be more useful than a +1 sword in the hands of a guy with daggers.

(Maybe a nice magic dagger wink wink, nudge nudge... )


----------



## Jarval (Jul 22, 2004)

Well, Andreas might be taking a level of fighter at 5th level, so he'd not say no to a nice magical sword... 

_Looks guiltily at the rather large stack of treasure Andreas is already carrying..._


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 22, 2004)

I will keep the blade on me just in case it is needed, but if it comes down to Ayden having to carry the day in battle, the poop must have really hit the fan...*L*

Don't worry Seonaid, Ayden won't be hitting on our favorite Lady Knight anytime soon. Afterall, he has just met her, but who knows what will happen between here and the Underdark...


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 23, 2004)

LAMENTATION – LOOT

*Chasity:*
-Axe shaped medallion
-studded leather armor 
-10 arrows

*Ayden:*
-Bag of Holding
-wand of CLW (45 charges left) 
-short sword*

*Andreas:*
-Ring of Protection +1
-Wand of Knock
-Wand of Tasha's Hideous Laughter (9 charges) Command Word - "Burble"
-Wand of Melf's Acid Arrow (4th Level - 14 charges) Command Word -"Sssizzle"
-Bracers of Protection +2

*Sielwoodan:*
-Short Sword +1
-11 arrows

*Drogo:*
-Brooch of Shielding

*Calenthang:*
-11 arrows
- MW Longsword, that also gives +1 damage, made of vakar (elves take an additional 2d6 damage)

*Dunstand:*
-Masterwork Thieves’ tools
24 gps
46 sps
-Gold hair comb set
-*lenses

*Teleri:*
Mithral Longsword (StormArmour)

*Current Party loot (stored in bag):*
-Container of ointment *
-Bag of dust *
-vial
-Potion of CMW x2
-potion*
-steel flask (halfling wight)*
-MW Halfling kama
-*Cloak of Resistance +1
-*Composite Longbow +1 (Str +1)
-*Warhammer of Shocking +1 
-*Periapt of Wound Closure  
-*Leather Armor (Transmutation aura)
-2,155 gold 
-2,600 silver

*Given to Sheriff Trond:*
Cleaver
Leather Armor (Chasity)
MW Composite Shortbow

*Given to Naamani*
2 MW Daggers
5 Darts
Broken Axe Clan Banner
4 Naga Eggs
Tyrinth's head


----------



## Velmont (Jul 23, 2004)

I would suggest that Drogo receive the cloak. As it will surely be found as a cloak of protection, a spellcaster having better save is a good thing, so he can cast some dispel magic or other protective spell when the others have failed.


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 23, 2004)

I have no problem with that on this side, as well as looking into getting one for Andreas as well when we can to keep him up and running also. Damn sorcerers, always napping when you need them the most....*L*

Loot list is updated as well...left xxs for the coins, as we do not know how much is in there.


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 23, 2004)

With the items just found, as well as some past conversations that I hope I am recalling correctly, here is a tentative thought on how to pass the items out. Just because I am killing time until I have to go to the dentist...

Tyrinth's lair:
xx gps (party split)
xx sps (party split)
-Intricately carved composite longbow (Andreas or Sielwooden)
-Gem-encrusted warhammer (Chasity or perhaps trade it for coins for other supplies)
-Silver pendant w/sapphire gemstones on a silver chain (either party split or Calenthang)
-Leather Armor (Drogo or Dunstand)
-Mithral Longsword (Teleri)

Did I do okay?


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 23, 2004)

Chastity would prefer to sell the warhammer, though if someone else wants it, they're welcome to it.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 23, 2004)

With all the fighting Teleri has been doing, she's probably going to take another level in fighter. Just to keep it simple, she's going to keep her classes as even as possible. Yum... longsword.....   And we can probably use some of the coins and 'mundane, but yummy treasure' to identify our magical loot.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 24, 2004)

If you give the pendant to Calenthang, he'll just sell it to Wizzop and give the money to the party


----------



## kirinke (Jul 24, 2004)

Pendant's probably magical. If it is, it's probably an amulet of health or protection of some sort or another. keep it until it's identified. That's my 2 coppers.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 24, 2004)

Yeah, didn't know it was magical...


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 24, 2004)

All I can say is wow...looks like we will have to talk to Applebottom to see how much of this stuff was his, and the items that were if he knows what enchantments are on them...

Otherwise, we will have to make a large donation to Mother Grundy for her time and efforts, or just let Andreas sweet talk her some more...


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 24, 2004)

By us killing Tyrinth, we lost a major source of information about our friend Applebottom and Ssirine. How did a corrupt mayor wind up with such powerful friends? We have the journal, which I believe to be Applebottom's, but I could be wrong, which states that the treasure of a kingdom was placed inside the well. Is the sentinent sword it? Very likely, but with the amount of magical items we discovered, it could be any of them, which again leads us back to Applebottom.

I think that perhaps it is time to really question the Mayor and learn who is really behind all of this, showing him that we have discovered the journal, Tyrinth's severed head, and the items from her lair. Hopefully, with all of these things, we can get some answers.

However, if I am dragging you guys too far down in the weeds with all of this, please tell me, and I will back off. I am just enjoying the game so much that my imagination is seeing cloaked figures everywhere trying to lead us astray.

I would say we could divide up the items now, but with the multitude of possible enchantments out there, I think we do need to wait on that.

Sorry for my morning rambles, but just wanted to through a few things out there...


----------



## kirinke (Jul 24, 2004)

Perhaps the sword might have some answers, if Teleri can pry them out of her. I mean it was stuck in the treasure vault and probably 'saw' and 'heard' alot.

Hmmm. Teleri is due for another feat when she hits fourth level. I'm thinking of something along the lines of Iron will or something that will help her throw off spells like domination more easily. Considering how the BBEG's seem to throw them at her. Any ideas?


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 24, 2004)

I love it! The sword is great, Majin! I can't wait to see how Teleri and the sword grow together! I also love how willing you are to let us decide how our characters change and how willing you are to implement our suggestions and desires.

Is it possible the kingdom was the dwarves, as Verbatim says? I don't want to be stereotypical, but the warhammer is possibly a clue (when combined with the sword).

As for the plan, can we go back to town now? I think it would be best if we took all of this stuff with us. The eggs should be given to Naamani, unless she won't take them. Other than that, we need to get back and sort out our goods. Identify whatever needs it, give the stuff to whomever wants it, and divide the money equally.

I've never played a paladin before, much less one going for a Book of Exalted Deeds PrC, which means I may be going about this in the wrong way, but I have clear guidelines for Chastity, and they don't involve warhammers.  I think she hasn't grown and matured enough (or perhaps she is exactly mature enough) to get past her own ideal of what a paladin of Torm should look and act like. Chastity is going to turn down pretty much anything that isn't in her vision, which is why she hasn't really taken much of the stuff we've recovered so far.


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 24, 2004)

I can't wait to see how an elvish lass and a dwarvish sword get along. I think one of the other will volunteer to jump into a dragon's throat before it is all over with...

I know Chasity may not want the hammer, but the necromancy part has me hoping that it has something to do with being an undead basher, and since you also have the smite evil ability, that could be mighty potent in your divine hands. However, I do respect your opinion for your IC role, so Ayden may hold onto it just to be safe if it does turn out to be that...*L*

Thanks again all for being such a great group to game with...


----------



## kirinke (Jul 24, 2004)

LOL at least they seem to have the same kind of humor going on.... That says something. And Teleri is crazy enough to make it work. And her way of dealing with the sword's ego is probably going to involve the '99 bottles of Ale on the wall' bit. if the sword gets too annoying.   She's not afraid to go into 'Fido' too if that's what it'll take either


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 24, 2004)

Oh, Chastity is more than willing to have her companions talk her into things, but they better be good reasons, if she's not already envisioning them.


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 25, 2004)

Well, as I said, it is just blind speculation, as the necro spell could be anything, but depending on what we find out, Ayden will do his best to sell it to the party member who could best use it. Even if that means trying to convince Sielwoodan to carry a polearm instead of a bow...

Also, I sent Majin an e-mail off list, and he gave me the gold and silver total in the lair. With that much gold, we could either retire for awhile, or definately hire someone Trond would trust with that much gold and send them into Dagger Falls to purchase the scrolls needed to identify the items. What do you guys think? It would save some time unless you guys wanted to RP another trip into Dagger Falls, something that would be groovy also. Just wondering what you guys think...


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 25, 2004)

If it involved gem selling, Calenthang would want to personally take it to a certain dealer he happens to know. Loyal to a fault...


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 25, 2004)

While I do not know if prying the gems off will affect the hammer or not, I have no problem with him taking them off and selling them. Does that mean that Calenthang is going to volunteer to go to Dagger Falls and buy the scrolls if we go that route?


----------



## kirinke (Jul 25, 2004)

Depends on the real situation. I mean, with the phrase 'lamentation of lloth' we can expect more trouble than just crazy naga.

My guess is it depends on what applebottom and Teleri's brand new sword can tell us. And also what comes up when we get back 2 town.  

blinks at the amount of gold her goodies in the naga's lair
1,645 gold 
2,600 silver

 
and then mmmm... more goodies to come.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 25, 2004)

I'm pretty sure taking the gems off of the hammer would damage its power...
But, if no one wants the hammer and we intend to sell it, I'm sure a gems dealer would love to have something magical to put on display


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 25, 2004)

I'm sorry, but I seem to have lost geographic coherence. Is Dagger Falls the closest town? Where is Applebottom? Mother Grundy?

I (and Chastity) would like to go back to "town" (whatever that means) and get this loot off our hands, unless there's a pressing threat still right here that I've forgotten. Does that make sense?


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 25, 2004)

Orchard Meadows is definantly closer.
I think the issue as far as selling things there is that it's a small town. In other words it doesn't have the resources to buy expensive things off of us, so we need to sell the bigger things at Dagger Falls...
I agree though. We need to get all the little stuff (loot, etc.) figured out.
If it's decided to send a group to Dagger Falls to sell the things, someone with Arcane knowledge should be present. If we all go, we should wait and go to *other naga's name here* (the name escapes me, I'm tired...) and deliver the eggs and so on.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 25, 2004)

That's it, Orchard Meadows. Thanks. I say that unless there's pressing business here, we head to Naamani's, drop off the eggs, and then go to Orchard Meadows. From there, we can stage a trip to Dagger Falls or whatever else we may need to do. We must secure or get rid of this loot before we do much more adventuring, and it would be great to figure out what all we have and distribute it.


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 25, 2004)

I agree...back out of the well, visit Naamani and then decide if we talk to Applebottom first, or head to Dagger Falls for supplies and IDs on items.


----------



## Dhes (Jul 25, 2004)

Sorry for my slow posting…   
I’ll post a list of all the party stuff on web for easy access, if some one has more stuff they want hosted for the game tell me and ill put it up… (Stuff like maps, descriptions or character sheets) 

Happy Birthday Krinke, 

I C Majin gave you a nice new sword…


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 25, 2004)

On the last page, I put the running tally for all the items and stuff up, but if you are a drawer and want to whip up a portrait of the chars, or just one priest/bard in particular, that would be groovy also...

Man, I didn't know it was K's birthday...Happy Birthday Kirinke...


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 25, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Kirinke.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 25, 2004)

Whoot! thankies! I'm 28 2day.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 25, 2004)

It's always nice to wake up to a birthday.
Happy Birthday


----------



## Jarval (Jul 26, 2004)

A belated happy birthday to Kirinke.  Hope you had a good one 

Given that we're in a well in the middle of Orchard Meadows, getting the items identified by Mother Grundy is probably the best place to start.  We've got enough gold to cover the expenses for everything still to be identified we've got, and Andreas wouldn't mind dropping by to see her anyway.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 26, 2004)

Thankies all for da b-day good wishies... I got a big corner desk, the fan blower to the air-heat unit fixed (it died awhile back) an an some pretty clothes I can now wear because I have air conditioning in my car.   

Hmmm from what I've read, most elves start adventuring at around 100-110 years of age. That would be the equivalent of a 17-18 year old human if I'm not too off base. So from that, Teleri and most of the full elves in the party are still pretty much finishing up their teenage years. I dunno.


----------



## Verbatim (Jul 26, 2004)

The only reason I suggested going to Dagger Falls, would be the ability, hopefully, to get the scrolls in bulk. While I have no doubt that Mother Grundy would love the extra income, I just wasn't wanting to make her have to spend all of her spells per day on doing this for us, if there was something else she wanted to do. However, if she is game, then by all means, we will support her as she has supported us...

Also, I am about to edit the list to reflect the lenses that Dunstand found, didn't mean to leave them off from the list all...


----------



## Jarval (Jul 27, 2004)

Due to study and work commitments, I'm going to be away from EN World from the 27th of July until the 5th of August.  Check out this thread for more details.

Sorry for any problems this might cause


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 31, 2004)

I leveled Chastity to paladin 3 finally. If you want to check, it would be welcome.

Sorry to see you go, Jarval! Hope all is well.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 1, 2004)

Hey, I'm back.  A busy thread in my absense, as usual.  Psyched to see us back @the naga's.  We need to ask her a bit more about the journals she gave us, but that can wait until after we talk about the eggs.


----------



## Majin (Aug 1, 2004)

Glad to see you back Manz. I should be getting an update to Lamentation out within the next couple hours.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 1, 2004)

Good to have you back!


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 3, 2004)

thanks.

Anyway, what's our next step?  We can try to question Applebottom more in jail, but that may well not get us anywhere.  Do we have anything else to ask Namaani about?  What other loose ends do we have?  I'm drawing a bit of a blank

As for the journal, this is what is says:
_Delight in the wildness of the eternal screaming. The tithes one pays to gods, in the name of gods! We who breathe immortal air, when we must share it's warmth in our ever dying lungs. Ceaseless it bears fruit, and then in withering and dusk, turns pallid. For them, for myself, for tales of our own mortal vengeance, the gods smile in mockery and irony.

Now with my own twilight, I indulge in solemn coronation and crown myself King Fool, the greatest of rogues, whose true tale will never be revealed. Heir apparent to lost titles, master thief of the kingdom's greatest treasure! All these years of illusion and deceit. Ha! Never once did their prying fingers find my trove. Those fools, those poor fools, gave me far more than baubles. Never can they retrieve what they've lost. They never peered into the well, not once. All their pathetic longing, all their wasted tears, all their vain prayers. It's too bad they never thought to make a wish._


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 3, 2004)

Chastity is all for getting away from Naamani and moving on. Unless there is something else we need to consider or deal with, let's let the naga be. Until, of course, new things arise.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 4, 2004)

whoot and we still have to deal with whatever made that scream and leaked blood all over da place in the sewer. duh, da duh dun.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 5, 2004)

D'oh! Chastity would have remembered that, but I, unfortunately, did not. :\


----------



## Jarval (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi everyone, I'm back  _Waves cheerfully at the assembled group._


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 6, 2004)

Yo Jarval, good to have you back!


----------



## Majin (Aug 6, 2004)

Great to have you back Jarval.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 6, 2004)

*sneaks up on him and gives him a bear hug.
welcome back!


----------



## Jarval (Aug 6, 2004)

_Group hug!_ 

Great to be back


----------



## Velmont (Aug 6, 2004)

Nice to see you back, Jarval.

*Virtual hug*


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 6, 2004)

All,

Like I said in the Shackled City thread, I am really sorry to have been gone. I also don't want to bring you guys into the weeds with the problem, so I just want to ask you all to bear with me while I try to get things straightened out on this side of the computer screen...

I will go through the back posts and try to get something out soon...

Sorry again all...


----------



## Majin (Aug 6, 2004)

As I said in the other thread, welcome back Verbatim. Hope things go alright so we don't lose ya.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 8, 2004)

Do whatever you need to, Verbatim. It would be very sad to lose you, but life should take precedence over this. Hope all is well, and if there's anything I can do, let me know.


----------



## Dhes (Aug 8, 2004)

^^^^^^ Likewise

Take you’re time and than come back to use full steam.   
Come on I need you in the games, whose story telling will I steal I ever want to write a book.  

Ninja edit: sorry my spelling really really sucks.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 9, 2004)

After seeing all the individual posts from everyone, I just wanted to say wow...great backstory highlights and all around good posts.

Thanks for all the understanding, and I promise to take things as best I can and try not to let it slow me down more than necessary...

And Dhes, if you have to steal my writing, you are in dire straits amigo..*L*


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 9, 2004)

LAMENTATION – LOOT

*Chasity:*
-Axe shaped medallion
-studded leather armor 
-10 arrows

*Ayden:*
-Bag of Holding
-wand of CLW (45 charges left) 
-short sword*

*Andreas:*
-Ring of Protection +1
-Wand of Knock
-Wand of Tasha's Hideous Laughter (9 charges) Command Word - "Burble"
-Wand of Melf's Acid Arrow (4th Level - 14 charges) Command Word -"Sssizzle"
-Bracers of Protection +2

*Sielwoodan:*
-Short Sword +1
-11 arrows

*Drogo:*
-Brooch of Shielding

*Calenthang:*
-11 arrows
- MW Longsword, that also gives +1 damage, made of vakar (elves take an additional 2d6 damage)

*Dunstand:*
-Masterwork Thieves’ tools
24 gps
46 sps
-Gold hair comb set
-*lenses

*Teleri:*
Mithral Longsword (StormArmour)

*Current Party loot (stored in bag):*
-Container of ointment *
-Bag of dust *
-vial
-Potion of CMW x2
-potion*
-steel flask (halfling wight)*
-MW Halfling kama
-Cloak of Resistance +1
-Composite Longbow +1 (Str +1)
-Warhammer of Shocking +1 
-Periapt of Wound Closure  
-*Leather Armor (Transmutation aura)
-2,155 gold 
-2,600 silver

*=detected as magic, but unidentified at the moment


----------



## Velmont (Aug 9, 2004)

Well, there items start to be really interesting, so we should really not let them in the bag. I have a pretty good idea of how to split it on a simple who would have more profit of what, but I always favor the IG split, and you can be sure that Sielwoodan wil ask for nothing.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 9, 2004)

Drogo would love the cloak &/or the leather armor.  I'm sure Dunstand would as well.  Chasity certainly seems to deserve something.  Is she interested in the bow or hammer?  That Periapt is pretty nice too, and could go to anyone to even things out.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 9, 2004)

If I am not mistaken, I think Dunstand already has a suit of enchanted leathers, but I could be wrong on that. For what it is worth, and I will propose it IC if things start leaning that way I vote sorta like this:

Drogo: Cloak (the bonuses to your saves could come in handy)

Sielwoodan: Armor (while you are primarily an archer, when melee does come your way, every bit of protection counts)

Andreas: Composite bow (As he wishes to take the path of an arcane archer, it would help him with that goal)

Chasity: Warhammer (While I know that she sees herself as a sword gal, I do not think that Torm would hold it against her if she used the hammer to smite darkness until a sword could be found/created for her. Plus she is our co-tank with Calenthang and every bit of extra damage to a target helps)

Calenthang: Periapt (The auto stabilizing of the periapt is a nice thing for him to have, especially if he gets cut off from healing for a few rounds)

Dunstand: lenses (Have no idea what they are just yet, but you did find them, and by rights, you have the ultimate say in whether you put them in the party pool of goods or not)

I know you said you wanted to save it for IC Velmont, but could we get a hint of what you think?


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 9, 2004)

Selling what we don't use is always an option...
We could always buy what we want with the earnings


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 10, 2004)

Like Sielwoodan, Chastity will never request anything and if she is pushed she will accept things only reluctantly. OOC, I would like anything that would promote Chastity's vision of "being a paladin," plus all the stuff that is useful for anyone--cloaks, rings, periapts, etc., that convey some sort of "immediate" benefit.

Edit: If Chastity is given the warhammer, she most likely will use it only at the urging of the others and will sell it as soon as possible in favor of another (better) sword.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 10, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Sielwoodan: Armor (while you are primarily an archer, when melee does come your way, every bit of protection counts)
> 
> Andreas: Composite bow (As he wishes to take the path of an arcane archer, it would help him with that goal)




Well, first, the armor, I doubt it will be usefull. I have a chain shirt, so I doubt it will be an armor +3, and for the arcane failure, well, I don't mine to waste a spell lvl 0, and both spell lvl 1 I have are Verbal component only.

Andreas, Arcane Archer? I think you make a mistake here. It is Sielwoodan who is going on the path of Arcane Archer. Andreas, being a human, can't become one, as you need elven blood (half or full). 

Now, do I want the bow... being only Mighty(+1 Str), I do as much damage, but as my bow isn't masterwork, it would give me +1 and would allow me to pierce magical damage resistance. If Andreas want it, go for it. Power gaming talking, it would be better in my hand, as I use a lot more the bow than him, but as I said, I prefer to do it IC, and for now, Sielwoodan doesn't feel yet in the group, so all he asks is for his pay as a guide.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 10, 2004)

Hmm...I could have sworn that Andreas had mentioned something about taking a level of Fighter or two later on, but it could have been my imagination playing tricks on me...

Since the armor will do you no good, then I think Drogo would be the next best choice for it.

All in all, there are so many useful things out there and also so many of us it makes it hard to pass them out easily. If Chasity does not feel that she has any use for the hammer, I think that we could sell the short sword that Ayden carries to keep the hammer. The extra damage from the shocking ability would help compensate for his low strength, and also with all the extra gear we are slowly building we should be able to sell it to upgrade armor for Chasity and if Calenthang wants it him as well.

Sorry to ramble so much, but as the thoughts hit, they just come out..


----------



## Velmont (Aug 10, 2004)

Maybe he want to become an Eldritch knight, which, in my opinion, is the best caster/warrior, but myself, I choose from the start the path of arcane archer, so I don't have to bother to carry a ton of magic arrows.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 10, 2004)

I remember that you had said that as well, as I think I was the one who asked about it when you took the lvl of Sorc and I made the bug joke..

Looking through the list, we have 8 items that need to be Id'd and if Mother Grundy can do them as quickly as she did the others, it wouldn't hurt to have them all out in the open before we went back down. Just as a quick FYI, they are as follows:

lenses
short sword
leather armor
Container of ointment
Bag of dust
vial
potion
steel flask

While we could close our eyes and hope for the best with the potions, I think to get any edge we can, we should get them ID'd and passed out to everybody that can use them the most.

Then, back to the well and searching for those babies' daddy...


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 10, 2004)

I've held aspirations of getting Calenthang a suit of Scale Mail, as it's the best nonmagical armor for him (with his DEX modifier and all...). Cheap tastes


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 10, 2004)

Does Orchard Meadows even have a smithy in it? Or would going for gear in Dagger Falls be the best choice once we get back from the well? Also, would Calenthang want to get armor that was designed to look like elvish make, the "scales" shaped like leaves or something like that?

Please let me know if I am starting to beat a dead horse with the gear lists and what not, I just want to make sure you guys get the best for the chars that you can off of what we have handy..


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 10, 2004)

That'd be pretty awesome actually...
Only problem is he'd be overly hesitant to give it up for a suit of armor that offered more protection.
I know I would


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 10, 2004)

Get it crafted MW to begin with, then just allow Ayden to enchant it when the time comes that he can. Problem solved, and Ayden would be glad to do it..


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 10, 2004)

Huh, guess I never really considered that...


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 11, 2004)

*taps head*

That's the great thing about playing a priest whose god encourages trying new artistic things and recreating what is already there. While Ayden will never be what many would consider a typical "priest", he does take Finder's tenets pretty seriously...


----------



## Jarval (Aug 11, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Andreas, Arcane Archer? I think you make a mistake here. It is Sielwoodan who is going on the path of Arcane Archer. Andreas, being a human, can't become one, as you need elven blood (half or full).






			
				Verbatim said:
			
		

> Hmm...I could have sworn that Andreas had mentioned something about taking a level of Fighter or two later on, but it could have been my imagination playing tricks on me...



You're both right   Andreas isn't going for (and as Velmont says, isn't eligible for) the Arcane Archer PrC, but he is a keen archer.  I do intend for him to pick up a level or two of fighter (probably at 5th and 10th levels), as he's got a passion for bows, and a passing interest in most of the arts martial.  This probably isn't the most optimal build for a primary spellcaster, but it suits Andreas' character well   The Eldritch Knight PrC is a possibility, although it probably represents a greater level of devotion to weapons training than Andreas is likely to put in...  He's a bit of a lazy so-and-so when it comes down to it 

As for the bow, Andreas would dearly like it, but he's (and I'm) well aware of the value of the items he's already carrying.  If someone else wants the bow, they probably should have first call on it.

On the note of the short sword, once Andreas has his level of fighter, he's really like to have it.

And people should feel free to smack me down when they get sick of my calls of "me, me!" every time we divide the loot...


----------



## Dhes (Aug 11, 2004)

Sorry Sorry Sorry… It seems I have bin slacking of a bit the last few days…   
Sorry Hippocrachus I didn’t want to force you to loss the game … you sill would have lost.. even without my rouge Skilzz…


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 11, 2004)

Pfft, just because I've spent more time playing Go in the last few years than I have chess, doesn't mean I can't beat the Hollish pants off of you  

(Just so nobody thinks I'm a bigger jerk than I am, I think it a good time to tell everyone that me and Dhes happen to be related...)


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 11, 2004)

No prob Jarval...Ayden is going to make a play for the hammer since no one seems to want it, so the short sword would be free game. You could even strap it on and pratice with it some to make your transition to Fighter levels more IC smooth..

Although how you pratice wearing armor is all on you...


----------



## Jarval (Aug 11, 2004)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> No prob Jarval...Ayden is going to make a play for the hammer since no one seems to want it, so the short sword would be free game. You could even strap it on and pratice with it some to make your transition to Fighter levels more IC smooth..



Good idea   And if I'm bagging the sword, I think it's only fair for Sielwoodan to have the bow.  I'll post IC to reflect that.




			
				Verbatim said:
			
		

> Although how you pratice wearing armor is all on you...



Well, Andreas did use to wear leather armour until he got the Bracers of Armour, so he's already had a bit of practice.  To be honest, I don't see him wearing armour a lot, so we can probably just gloss over it


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 11, 2004)

Good things we're all friends here, otherwise dividing this loot could get ugly.  I think we're doing a good job.  Of course, Ayden should have the hammer.  Not sure why I didn't think of that.

Ok, I'm game on this one. How are you two related, Dhes and Hippocratus?


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 11, 2004)

Spells prepared for the trip into the well and afterwards:

0: Create Water, Detect Poison, Detect Magic x2
1st: Bless, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Charm Person*


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 11, 2004)

Cousins


----------



## kirinke (Aug 11, 2004)

if nothing else, Teleri would enjoy having Seilwooden's old bow. She has the strength to wield it (strength 16) and she's not a bad archer when it comes down to it. And I figure that StormArmor is not going to want her bearer to become dependant on any one weapon. (The whipping pasty-elf arse into shape comment comes to mind.


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm having difficulty getting online due to various RL issues. Things should be settled by the 25th, but I can't guarantee I'll be able to get on until then.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 11, 2004)

ack, it happens.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 12, 2004)

Sorry to hear that, Seonaid.  Hope things sort themselves out soon for you.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 13, 2004)

All,

Since I know we are all biting at the chomps to get things in gear, as well as Majin ID'ing the items for us, I put the items into a list and divided them up just to see how it looked to you all.

I also wanted to propose using the group funds to purchase Chasity and Calenthang some better armor, but that is up to the group as a whole. Please feel free to suggest a different split, but I was trying to save us some time so we could get into the well..

Let me know if I overstepped myself guys, as I don't want to look like I am trying to railroad you guys with all my lists...

LAMENTATION – LOOT

*Chasity:*
-Axe shaped medallion
-studded leather armor 
-Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds

*Ayden:*
-Bag of Holding
-wand of CLW (45 charges left) 
-Warhammer of Shocking +1

*Andreas:*
-Short sword +1
-Ring of Protection +1
-Wand of Knock
-Wand of Tasha's Hideous Laughter (9 charges) Command Word - "Burble"
-Wand of Melf's Acid Arrow (4th Level - 14 charges) Command Word -"Sssizzle"
-Bracers of Protection +2

*Sielwoodan:*
-Short Sword +1
-Composite Longbow +1 (Str +1)
-Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds

*Drogo:*
-Brooch of Shielding
-Leather Armor +1
-Cloak of Resistance +1

*Calenthang:*
- MW Longsword, that also gives +1 damage, made of vakar (elves take an additional 2d6 damage)
-Periapt of Wound Closure
-Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds  
-Potion of Bull's Strength

*Dunstand:*
-Masterwork Thieves’ tools
-Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds
-Gold hair comb set
-Eyes of the Eagle
24 gps
46 sps

*Teleri:*
Mithral Longsword (StormArmour)
Composite Longbow (Str +2)

*Current Party loot (stored in bag):*
-Keoghtom's Ointment (2 applications)
-Dust of Disappearance (1 application)
-MW Halfling kama
-1,355 gold 
-2,600 silver


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 13, 2004)

_oops, looks like Verbatim got a post in while I was working on this one.  Drogo makes out better in yours, Verbatim, but Chasity sure seems short.  Did she not want any of this stuff?_

OK.  This is just the sort of problem all adventuring parties wish they had.  Fine treasure.  But how to divide it?  Now that we know what it all is, we should be able to hash it out.

Starting from Verbatim's last list, modified.  My proposals in _italics_:

Chasity:
-Axe shaped medallion
-studded leather armor 
_-Potion - Potion of Bull's Strength_
_-Periapt of Wound Closure _ 
-10 arrows

Ayden:
-Bag of Holding
-wand of CLW (45 charges left) 
-Warhammer of Shocking +1 

Andreas:
-Ring of Protection +1
-Wand of Knock
-Wand of Tasha's Hideous Laughter (9 charges) Command Word - "Burble"
-Wand of Melf's Acid Arrow (4th Level - 14 charges) Command Word -"Sssizzle"
-Bracers of Protection +2
-_Container of Ointment - Keoghtom's Ointment (2 applications)_

Sielwoodan:
-Short Sword +1
-Composite Longbow +1 (Str +1)
-_Vial - Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds_
-11 arrows

Drogo:
-Brooch of Shielding
-_Cloak of Resistance +1_

Calenthang:
-11 arrows
- MW Longsword, that also gives +1 damage, made of vakar (elves take an additional 2d6 damage)
_-Steel Flask - Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds_

Dunstand:
-Masterwork Thieves’ tools
24 gps
46 sps
-Gold hair comb set
-Eyes of the Eagle
-_Leather Armor +1_
-_Bag of Dust - Dust of Disappearance (1 application_)

Teleri:
Mithral Longsword (StormArmour)


While this isn't necessarily 'even', it largely allocates the items to those most likely to use them.  And hopefully we'll get plenty more treasure to keep things interesting!

Looking forward to revision proposals.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 13, 2004)

Dunstad already has enchanted leathers, that's why Drogo got the nod to wear them...

Chasity was short on mine only because she had turned down the warhammer several times and there was nothing that seemed to fit her right now. That's why I brought up using the coinage to purchase her a suit of armor, as I know she herself wouldn't ask IC. 

Like Manz said, looking foward to everyone's thoughts...


----------



## kirinke (Aug 13, 2004)

plus, there will be other loot, probably much more suited to chasity. 

Maj, in some of the threads around, a few dm's have handled having a paladin in their adventure by giving them 'extra' spells or a bit in the way of powers in liu of more tangible rewards for their good actions. For bein paladin's, they're more likely than not to donate their part of the treasure to worthy causes.   
abilities/powers are a bit harder to get rid of.   

another possibility is finding a way to give chasity a weapon/choice bit of treasure that is from her church/deity. Mebbe along the lines of "you will need this soon." That way she can't turn it down gracefully.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 13, 2004)

OK.  Cool.  I'll go ahead & post that equipment to Drogo in the RG.  Let's go with Verbatim's division and assume more good stuff will appear.  Anyone who wants something go ahead & pipe up.  We're a nice group & will work it all out just fine.

Thanks for your hard work on this treasure division stuff, Verbatim.  It's no simple task!


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 16, 2004)

No problem at all everyone, I enjoy doing the lists, but if I ever start messing up you guys please let me know..

Like I've said before, when Ayden gets able to, he is going to take the Craft Wonderous Items and Craft Arms and Armor feats. So, if the group funds allow it, I'll be able to start getting the group gear that way.


----------



## Dhes (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi. I made a quick HTM. For the loot so we won’t have to backtrack in ooc, to find out what we have.

It looks a bit simple for now and when I have some more time is dress it up a bit.
Any and all input is welcome.   
 Ill put the link in my tag for easy access. 

Lolth's Loot


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 24, 2004)

um...what now?


----------



## kirinke (Aug 25, 2004)

pweeze give us a clue oh great dm. we want dis story 2 continue.....


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 25, 2004)

We could go back to Dagger Falls and hope something comes up...


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 25, 2004)

I realize this is total metagaming and I feel a bit embarrassed mentioning it, but hey, we're all friends here.  I was browsing at Amazon the other day & I pulled up The City of the Spider Queen & looked at the front and back cover.  It said it was for mid-level PCs, which used to mean 4th to 7th level back in the day, but now evidently means starting at 10th level, for that's what it is designed for, 10th thru 18th.  I'm just impressed at Majin's ambition to bring us up to that level.  I don't doubt that he will, but since I've never brought a PC up above 3rd in PbP, 10th seems like a long way away.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 25, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> I don't doubt that he will, but since I've never brought a PC up above 3rd in PbP, 10th seems like a long way away.




Well, we are 3rd, and I don't see the game finishing there... we must be missing something, but what? Maybe Majin is missing it too, but in that case, it is a dead=end, but I doubt...

And I want Sielwoddan to become arcane archer... so I hope the game will continue (and he doesn't die).


----------



## Majin (Aug 25, 2004)

Not to worry all of you.  I have a rough idea of where things are going to go between 3rd level and 10th level before you guys actually get to CotSQ. Where to go next being the question, well, I do recall Ayden wanting to speak to the new Mayor after talking with Applebottom, and that Saurial emissary should be arriving about now as well to talk about reopening the theater. As for after that... you'll see after speaking to the saurial is all I can say for now


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 25, 2004)

All..have been driving back and forth between DC and Va Beach these past few days, but will get post out today after I grab some chow...

I'm also looking foward to this game going a long time, as I'm leaning towards Ayden taking a Divine PrC as well..


----------



## kirinke (Aug 25, 2004)

heh. and i can't wait to see how teleri's brand new sparkly sword is going to react to Ayden questioning her. ^(^. Cuz, even though ms long and sharp is hmmm 'opinionated', she seems to like teleri enough to want da elf-girl to bear her.


----------



## Dhes (Aug 26, 2004)

Not to worry I’m sure that majin will get us up to lvl. 20 or more… and if he doesn’t I’ll personally kick his ass.   

I’m sure he’s just looking for a way to get as much adventure time as he can.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 26, 2004)

Well, while Teleri may have made peace with the blade, the resident music-man/priest's gotta know for his own peace of mind..


----------



## Jarval (Aug 27, 2004)

Not to mention the fact that Andreas is going to be fascinated with an intelligent magic item.  I suspect Teleri's going to be in for quite a barrage of questions about it


----------



## kirinke (Aug 27, 2004)

Cool.... ^*^ the sword is going to have someone else who is going to say 'Can ya do this, can ya do that... Can ya grant this person x ability? Huh, huh, huh?'

I dunno how Teleri is going to react. Though, knowing her, it's probably not going to be as one would expect an elf to react. She is slightly, ever so slightly off-beat.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 29, 2004)

All,

Just a quick status report from the field...

After a day from Hades, I managed to get everything packed up and moved out of my old apartment, and delivered to where I will be crashing while looking for an apartment to live here in the DC area. For those who didn't know, this place has alot of "income restricted" apartments which mean a soon to be single guy like me with a decent job makes too much money to live in most of them. The kicker is that they don't lower the rent any for more "lower income" families. The irony of that was not lost on me...

Anyhoo, I will get a real post out here in a few, but just to assure Teleri, Ayden won't be asking the blade what she can do for the weilder, but what can the weilder do for the blade...

Plus he'll be on the lookout for any story he can get as well...

Thanks again everyone for the patience you all are giving me with all this stuff going on in RL...


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 29, 2004)

Hope all goes as best it can, Verbatim. Sorry about all of your "stuff." I think I can safely say for all of us that we'll be here and none of us mind any delays you have.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 1, 2004)

What is the 'inquisition'?  Is this some Forgotten Realms thing?


----------



## Dhes (Sep 1, 2004)

Ahh the Inquisition…… NO Body Expects the Inquisition…. Get “THE COMFY CHAIR”

Inquisition: a faction of the church in the middle-ages that spent there time routing out heresy and evil through the means of torture (also see Monty Python) (I.E. Witch hunters   and the like)


----------



## Dhes (Sep 1, 2004)

dam dubble post


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 1, 2004)

oh my god - what a crack up.  I haven't seen that inquisition script in 20 years or so.  It made me laugh and laugh and laugh.  Thanks, Dhes.

Of course I'm familiar with the historical inquisition, as well as with the monty python version.  But I wasn't aware of any inquisition in FR.  Ayden seemed to know what they were talking about, so I was wondering if it was something Drogo would understand.


----------



## Dhes (Sep 1, 2004)

I Live to serve….   

I guess that anyone that was raised in a city or the like would know of the inquisition, but it could be different for someone from a small town or village, they have less contact with a big variety of religions, and problems with “Undesirables” get handled by the village council or its like. 
Plus you get more rumors in city’s, the nasty kind that is, and not the kind like (“Mr. so and so did something to the water and now Mr. Bill’s cow is giving less milk, I’m not saying it’s true mind you, but he did look funny at me the last time in the common room when called him ableedingsonofagoatlover”)

Dunstand for one comes from a big city, he doesn’t have “Knowledge Religion” but he does have an awareness of his surrounding (as befitting a sneaky Rogue)


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 2, 2004)

As far as how I was handling it from Ayden's PoV, it was along the lines of a facet of the church, any church, bringing someone up on charges of failing the church as a whole, or for spreading false claims, misleading the masses, using the church as a cover up.

As Ayden has only thought of Ernest as a simple "pastor" for lack of a better term, he was surprised that he would be called to be part of something like that. However, who knows what the true story is...

Also, kirinke, you may want to edit your post to be Helm or one of the gods like that. In FR, St Cuthbert isn't a diety.. Plus, you may want to be careful about asking a dwarven warrior spirit to do something sneaky like read other people's thoughts. Apparently, the blade is just barely taking you in under its "wing" and you may not want to strain things too much to begin with..*L*


----------



## kirinke (Sep 2, 2004)

Thankies for the advice... Changed me post to reflect.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 2, 2004)

No prob...I know that you meant well and all that...

I have to admit that I am looking foward to getting to a chance to speak with the blade and ask Ayden's historical questions... I think Majin will have more than one possible adventure hook from the sword's answers should he want to dangle something else our way...*L*


----------



## kirinke (Sep 3, 2004)

lol i like to put my characters through abuse.... great for character depth.   
poor... teleri. having to deal with a dwarven spirit who wants to 'toughen her up'


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 7, 2004)

Part of the reason why I haven't been on as much as I was earlier is that I've been having a lot of difficulties recently. Nothing too horrible, but a lot of different stresses pulling me all different directions. Something else came up this past week, so I haven't been able to get online and probably won't be able to for a while. However, I think now things at work are settling down, so I should be able to get on after work most days. However, _that_ won't start until Monday at the earliest. I can't promise anything, but I'll try to get caught up with this and back into things. Please pass this along to anyone who might need it. Thanks, and I'm really sorry. I'm kind of tempted to drop out of all of my games, so if you feel it's come to that, please do. Thanks and sorry again.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 8, 2004)

We don't want to lose anyone in this game, so you're not allowed to drop it.
We're all patient here.
Besides, I happen to have contacts that I can personally send for you if you do decide to drop out.
Once you're in, you're in for life.


----------



## Majin (Sep 8, 2004)

<Rubs his chin>...H is right. Once your a part of the "family", your part of it for life; Until you take you last breath, to put it another way...   

 

In all seriousness tho, if you still want to play, then we still want you to stay.  Glad you are still around with us and that things will be clearing up a little soon. For the dialog back and forths its a player's prerogative if they do not want to participate as much as the others do, (It's _your_ character's development thats affected by that) just as long as when it comes time for combat or specific/direct questions called towards your character, you should respond within a reasonable amount of time so as not to hold the game up.


----------



## Majin (Sep 14, 2004)

Well guys with Jarval planning to be M.I.A until mid October at the earliest and still no sign of Verbatim I suggest this: In order to keep the rest of you guys moving along I think we should just assume Ayden's talks with the town will take longer than expected; He plans to stay and help renovate/set things up/what have you, and Jarval stays with him, for whatever reason. (To train with Mother Grundy, to keep Ayden company/for protection, etc.) 

This way I can set the rest of you guys out on the next adventure that's not too far away distance-wise, so when Verbatim/Jarval return they can always do a bit of short travelling to meet up with the others. If Seonaid is still having problems finding the time to post she could also stay back with them, (Safety in numbers on the journey to meet back up with the others at least  )

With that said, I'll give one more day just to see if Verbatim manages to pop back in, as well as Seonaid, and posts will be made tommorrow night to reflect the scenario I proposed above and we'll move on from there if there is no word from them.  (I'll work something out for Shackled City as well )


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 14, 2004)

sorry.  I must admit the rest of us players haven't been pushing very hard, either.  I know you've got some leads out there.  For what its worth I'm still having a bit of trouble finding the right voice for Drogo.  I like druids, & it will work out.  If he gets killed though, no hard feelings, I'll make someone else.

Just thought I'd drop that in.  Psyched to get this group moving again, in any case.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 14, 2004)

^_^ I'm having fun with Teleri. and Manzan, seems to me you're doing pretty good with Drogo.   

We also need to see what's going to happen with Shackled City though.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks again for all the support guys, and I can honestly say that Majin's game are a great way for me to escape the reality that is going on right now, if I could get a more reliable means of internet as well, then I would be golden....

A few thoughts to bounce off of you all while we head into the festival.

1) Calenthang's armor- We all know that our resident tank would like to upgrade to scale armor, and as this festival is going to be merchant heavy, I think we should pick him up a set of MW Scale if at all possible. I would really like to get the MW for him, as when Ayden gets a little higher, he will be taking the Craft Arms and Armor feat, and by then Calenthang more than likely will have became quite attached to his armor.

2) Misc Wonderous Items- Once we level up again, Ayden will be taking his second level in Human Paragon, and it gives him a free Feat and also it will finally bump him into 2nd lvl priest spells. As I can, I want Ayden to craft things for the members of the group, as a sign of Finder's blessing to them. However, these will also take money, and I was wanting to know how the group felt about me from time to time dipping into the funds to craft things like scrolls and the items. I know that the money is everyone's and don't want to seem like I am draining the coffers faster than we can fill them.

3) Orchard Meadows- While I know that the ultimate goal in this game might be to spank serious Lolth ass, in the meantime, we have to fill our time with other pursuits. Ayden's will be speading Finder's teachings everywhere he can, and from time to time, he may need to spend some time in Orchard Meadows helping that town become recognized for what he hopes it can be, a place for fellow Finder followers to come, tell tales, rest, and spread music and art as far as they can. If it happens to help Orchard Meadows in the monatary sense, I doubt they will complain too much.

4) Harpers- I have always thought that it would be cool to have a char I ran become part of the Harpers. Does anyone else think so? Just curious...

Well, that's enough rambles for now, but if there is anything you all would like to bounce back, please do..


----------



## Velmont (Sep 22, 2004)

Harper, it would be cool to have one in te group.

For Sielwoodan, it is pretty simple. I want him to become arcane archer, I want him to transform drow into porcupine, and I want him to insult everyone at the limit of what friendship allow


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 23, 2004)

Speaking of the mistreatment of dark elves: I just wanna warn everyone that considering the way I mean to roleplay Calenthang, a hefty alignment shift might be entitled once we start dealing with the drow.
Lawful neutral can be zealous, but hatred can drive one to evil deeds.
I'm probably just over-exaggerating, but I can say Calenthang's reactions to drow won't be what we're used to from him.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 23, 2004)

Hmm. Maybe teleri can be a harper? If Majin can house rule it, she could take sense motive as a class skill if she doesn't already have that... and her next feat could be negotiator..... i dunno. she seems to have the good-natured bit down. and probly no one would suspect her of being one, at least outside the group.

I haven't really gotten Teleri's personality down..... she seems a bit different than what I imagined her to be.  . might need some help in editing her personality profile anyway.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 23, 2004)

When I mentioned Ayden becoming a Harper, I guess I should have clarified it a little more. I don't actually plan on him taking the Harper PrC, at least as of right now I don't, but I meant it more along the lines of him just being a field agent for them, doing good deeds where he can, helping out the weak against the strong, basically what we are doing right now.

Kirinke, I'm not sure if it will help any, but I'd like to make a suggestion for you about Teleri. Look at her right now as she stands, and think what you would like to see her become down the road. Don't think what would be "cool", as right now almost everything could seem it, especially if you are on the fence about which way to go. I stepped into the Human Paragon sub-class, because I wanted to be able to show that as Ayden grew in his faith, so also did he grow as a "champion" of his race. It wasn't an easy thing to do, as at the time, we really needed all the clerical support we could get, and to be honest, Ayden is not the easiest char to play in a combat heavy world.

You have structured her stats differently than I did, allowing her to be a stronger "arm" of the church, and if you begin to tweak that, especially with the blade that you now carry, it would, imo only, weaken what you could build. I see Teleri as being an almost true mix of fighter and priest, at lvl 20 she could easily read Fig 8/Pr 12. This would show her continual spiritual growth, as well as the fact that she has had to keep her battle skills honed to protect not just herself, but her companions as well.

If you want to take the Neg feat, please do, as every "face" person a party has is a benefit, but look back at the posts and ask yourself "Did Teleri talk much? Has she been an active voice so far? Or is she now just preparing to show these hidden skills?" As I am all about the progression of chars through their past actions, a fact that I think will one day cause Sielwoodan and Ayden to get into a fist fight..., I personally don't think that feat is right for you. Do I think Iron WIll is, definately, as it could show her resolve at not allowing others to dominate her mind if she can help it. Plus, I think it is on the Fighter's bonus Feat list, while I know Negotiator isn't, a fact that would make you have to wait until 6th level to take, and by then, it might make perfect sense for her to take it...

Sorry if I am rambling, but I see you all doing amazing jobs with your chars. I love the fact that while Sielwoodan can be an arrogant prick, he's our arrogant prick. I love the fact that Drogo has not lost what I consider his "halfling charm" even though his progression as a stronger druid may make him one day have to choose what is more important to him, his calling or us? Calenthang's odd personality quirks that just pop up moments before the smack down begins, I swear it is like we have our own set-up music..

I'm sure you all get the idea, so I will shut off the rambling valve and get back to the heart of the matter. Only you can decide what you want to do to Teleri, and we will support your decision along the way. Just be sure that what you do with her, you do because you want to do it long term, not just because at this moment, you are having a crisis of faith...

*steps off soapbox*

And as always, it is a blast getting to play with you all...now lets kick some arachnid ass!!!


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 23, 2004)

Okay, this obviously isn't working. I don't know what to do about it, but I need to drop the campaign.  I don't know if/when I'll be able to come back, so feel free to kill Chastity if necessary.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 23, 2004)

Hmmm. sounds interesting Verb. In fact, I have been toying with the idea of letting Teleri have the iron will feat... LoL. Well. She doesn't seem to fit into any Prestige class that I can see, so for now, I'm going to follow your suggestion and keep her as a multi-class character with no particular interest in prestige classes.

And I can't really see her as being happy as anything but a cleric-fighter. And while some see the priests of Sehahine as a bit passive, Teleri is anything but.  

***
*Hugs Seonaid. 
Don't worry, we won't kill Chasity. If Majinn allows it, she can stay at Orchard Falls and maybe provide a bit of protection for the innocently arcane-minded, so if you want to play her in the future when your things get settled, you can. Like the man says. Once a member, always a member   And this is going to be a fair long game. ^)^


----------



## Majin (Sep 24, 2004)

Sorry to see you go Seonaid. :\ I kinda did see it coming though as it got harder and harder for you to post the past couple months. But Kirinke speaks the truth. This campaign will still be running for years to come as I see it, as long as everyone's interest holds I'll be here. 

As for what to do with Chastity in the mean time, theres lots of things she can occupy herself with in Orchard Meadows. A deputy for the new sheriff perhaps? With Ernest gone from leading the church perhaps Chastity will ally herself with the new high priest of Yondalla's temple, giving Torm a face in the town as well? I'll leave that up to Seonaid to decide either now, if she comes back to see this message, or if she ever decides to come back to the game. (which she is certainly welcome)


----------



## Dhes (Sep 24, 2004)

First off all, I’m sorry to see you go Seonaid. I know that we haven’t been playing together for a long time, but I still feel bad to see you leave.  

Second, sorry to all for my lack of posting the last few day’s, my ISP I being a Biatch, and I hope that the server update from today fixed a lot of problems I was having with some internet sites.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 25, 2004)

Chastity will probably be content to hang around, spreading Torm's Word and Will to the unwashed masses. If something happens to necessitate her leaving, she wouldn't hesitate to go.

I don't know how much I'll be able to check in here, but I hope you all do well. Maybe in a while I'll be able to come back. Thanks for all the fun times!


----------

